# Anyone use DVE HD DVD?



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

It got some poor reviews. I have a standard Avia DVD but was thinking of getting this one since I have an HD DVD player. Any thoughts?

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Video-Essentials-Combo-Disc/dp/B000IHYY3Y/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-7093028-3028738?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1189057951&sr=8-1


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I have both the HD DVD and the PAL Component version, I was a bit disappointed with the HD version. I expected it to have all the same tests as the SD version, only in HD, DDTHD etc. There were quite a few things on the SD that the HD didn't have, BM tests for example. 
It was listed as having DD+ and DD THD, the demo material is DD+, the tests are THD. This didn't really make sense to me.

I had read about the BM bug with the XA2 and this disc was really the only way I could test my XE1 bass management on TrueHD. 

I got the same calibration results for audio and video using the SD version as I did the HD version, If you already have the SD I would give the HD a miss.

Hakka.


----------

